# new columbia with a tank and springer



## spoker (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Nov 30, 2016)

in red or black at dicks sporing goods,target also has a new one called the superb,i think in single and 3 spd internal hub


----------



## spoker (Nov 30, 2016)

aluminum superb


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Dec 1, 2016)

spoker said:


> aluminum superb



Thanks for the tip! I will look into these!


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2016)

and black


----------



## spoker (Dec 1, 2016)

spoker said:


> aluminum superb



aluminum frame rider rated at 275 lbs,tires are 26 by 2.4 inch


----------

